# Nebraska Schutzhund



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Trying to find more information on a club in Nebraska. Im located in Omaha. I have found a rottweiler club but that is all I can seem to find.... Any help?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

PM member "krylos". He is in Omaha and does SchH, and knows the clubs in the area.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## OdinVomEngel (Apr 4, 2012)

Marissa,

What information would you like?
We meet T/TH/SUN (3x/week).

Thanks,

Eric


----------

